# HELP! Billing Stress Test for Medical



## abid (Jul 6, 2011)

Please-please help! I am new to billing and we have billed for a Stress Test for a Medical patient, apparently there is a code set for a stress test that is used for Medical patients only but after much frustration and many phone calls I have not been able to find any answers!! Please help! FYI: It was an adenosine stress test. Thank you for any help!!


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Jul 6, 2011)

What codes are you using???


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jul 6, 2011)

We use 93015, which is with physician supervision, with interpretation and report.  You can check your case with this series.


----------



## seejay1328 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Stress test*

If the pt had a nuclear stress test the codes are 3 and is bundled 93015,78452,A9500 with adenosine you add the J0152 and the amount of units use for the test. I hope that help


----------



## PeaPod1 (Jul 7, 2011)

In addition, if this is a Medicare or MA patient you would split the codes as follows:
93016
93017
93018
Hope you are finding what you are looking for.


----------

